
Facial recognition service becomes a weapon against Russian porn actresses - Jerry2
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/04/facial-recognition-service-becomes-a-weapon-against-russian-porn-actresses/
======
hooloovoo_zoo
This won't even work; facial recognition software isn't good enough match a
given face to that large a set of faces.

~~~
detaro
How do you explain the examples (e.g. the photographers project) that did
work? It won't have 100 % on-TV-police-drama accuracy, but it doesn't need to.

~~~
hooloovoo_zoo
Unusual facial asymmetry
[https://vk.com/wall66559_67051](https://vk.com/wall66559_67051) and luck for
Mima. There's no evidence the photographer was actually finding the people
corresponding to his photos.

